# My shadowcast 16



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Just got the word from Erin today my shadowcast build will be starting in a few weeks. Calling her back Monday to make final decisions on gel coat and top deck color. 

Basic boat with yeti grab bar small live well for occasional shrimp mostly going to be used for fly-fishing thought and back hatch for storage. No poling platform adding later. Decided to put in a gas tank up front was going to go with portable tank but changed my mind. Should be finished in about 5 weeks as I have a motor and trailer waiting for it. Can't wait to get it under the pole barn next to it's big sister my action craft. Pics to come.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Good choice on the built in fuel tank.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Good choice on the built in fuel tank.


 I was up in the air about it was just going to put a plastic one up front but I decided to put the built in on in. Super excited to get her going can't wait to be running 10000 islands in her.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Spoke with Erin today decided on fighting lady yellow hull and oyster shell white for the deck deleted the live well as it will mainly be for fly fishing expeditions and added a 8 gallon fuel cell up front. She said it should be ready in 3 weeks. Time to tune up the Merc that's been sitting under the pole barn waiting there patiently for her and rewire the trailer lights on the trailer waiting for her. Can't wait to have her sitting next to the action craft I am stoked to say the least. Best part no payments.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you have any thoughts about a trolling motor in the future do yourself a favor and have them prewire and put the removable puck in before the gas tank is installed. You will thank me later.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You need to be a skinny midget to do any work up under the decks on the shadowcast.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

el9surf said:


> If you have any thoughts about a trolling motor in the future do yourself a favor and have them prewire and put the removable puck in before the gas tank is installed. You will thank me later.


I appreciate it I won't be putting a trolling motor on but thanks trying to keep the weight down probably not even putting a battery in even though my motor is electric start.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Following as this is what I am interested in doing also. are you around Naples/MArco area Backcountry16?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ft


ShugC said:


> Following as this is what I am interested in doing also. are you around Naples/MArco area Backcountry16?


Ft Myers kinda wildcat off 82 it should be ready in 3 weeks or so it's a basic boat I already have motor and trailer so Erin said it will be quick added gas tank up front deleted livewell mainly fly fishing sight casting. Where are you located would be more than happy to take you out so you could wet test.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Ft
> 
> Ft Myers kinda wildcat off 82 it should be ready in 3 weeks or so it's a basic boat I already have motor and trailer so Erin said it will be quick added gas tank up front deleted livewell mainly fly fishing sight casting. Where are you located would be more than happy to take you out so you could wet test.


I live down in Naples.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

We can meet in chokoloskee one weekend.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am close to Immokalee


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Erin sent me a picture today she's in the mold.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Spoke with Erin yesterday boat will be ready next week I added a trolling motor plug for possible future motor still not sure I am using one but figured better safe than sorry.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Oh how exciting, looking forward to the finished photos! I'm very happy for you!

Trolling motors ARE very handy...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here she is in all her glory can't break away till next week to pick her up though fn killing me.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

nice


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JET4 said:


> nice


Thanks its killing me to haveto wait until next week.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet man!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Sweet man!


Thanks I am super excited to get the motor on it and hit the Everglades.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I tried keeping it simple mainly fly fishing and occasional camping Everglades in winter. Just gotta bolt on the Merc when I get it home more pics to come. Also having custom poling platform made for it in the near future just wanted to make sure I get free range with my carbon tiller.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What hp Merc you puttin on her? Looks like a sweet skiff man.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What hp Merc you puttin on her? Looks like a sweet skiff man.


I have a 2011 20 hp 4 stroke under the pole barn took it off another boat I had. And thanks I am excited to say the least.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

That looks great! Looks like a fishing machine. Would love to see mire pics when you pick it up. My heron should be starting in a month or so. My hull will be yellow also.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well tomorrow is the day I will be getting the boat working in Alva in tomorrow for a half day then bolting across the state to Ankona. Kind of bummed could not make the other trailer work so I had to get a new one so at least I have peace of mind on that


----------



## Cameronc (Dec 24, 2015)

Saw it when I picked up my 1444, sharp looking color man.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cameronc said:


> Saw it when I picked up my 1444, sharp looking color man.


Thanks I was admiring your boat in the bragging section as well it was scary because the chart had so many colors but I have always had gray boats and always wanted liked fighting lady yellow hulls.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

On the way home Erin was great boat is better than I expected glad to be part of the Ankona family.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice looking boat! How much did it come out to?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Nice looking boat! How much did it come out to?


Around 7 just for the hull grab bar 8 gallon fuel cell trolling motor plug pre wire and back hatch. I got the trailer in the county I live in and already have the motor. Took me 20 minutes to go 3 miles here is my lovely road will post more pics tomorrow there are a few skeeters outside right now.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Around 7 just for the hull grab bar 8 gallon fuel cell trolling motor plug pre wire and back hatch. I got the trailer in the county I live in and already have the motor. Took me 20 minutes to go 3 miles here is my lovely road will post more pics tomorrow there are a few skeeters outside right now.
> View attachment 11645


It sure is wet. I almost got stuck on my road today.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> It sure is wet. I almost got stuck on my road today.


Her is my back yard


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well put the motor on this evening was going to take a few picks but the skeeters are brutal. Spending weekend in everglades city with my dad in the action craft so one more week till I can hit the water in it killing me.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Yaaay now all you need is to update with on the water pics! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> Yaaay now all you need is to update with on the water pics! I bet you can't wait!


Yes to say the least next weekend I will definitely have some pictures of her in the water.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like a awesome skiff you got there!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Austin98 said:


> Looks like a awesome skiff you got there!


Thanks can't wait to get it in the water next weekend.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Did you buy the trailer used or new? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

How long was the overall process?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Carivera said:


> How long was the overall process?


Put my deposit down beginning of February picked up the boat last week but it was ready the week before I just wasn't able to get it that weekend.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry didn't see your other post bought trailer new in Lee county where I live then just pulled it across the state and they loaded the boat on the trailer for me. Very easy process the build if you are looking to build I would definitely consider them.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Where'd you get your trailer? and how much did it run? my trailer has seen better days.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

C


Carivera said:


> Where'd you get your trailer? and how much did it run? my trailer has seen better days.


Cape Coral 925.00 he also has torsion axels with led light and guide on posts with 13 inch tires for 1275. But I was trying to keep the cost down and plan on dry launching most of the time anyways.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's island coast trailers in Cape Coral.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks I shot them an email


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Galvanized or aluminum?


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Depends on the price. Ideally I'd like aluminum, but this a budget skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Aluminum Continental has leaf springs and 12 inch tires but I didn't care the boat is light and it will barely hit the water dry launching mostly.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Carivera said:


> Depends on the price. Ideally I'd like aluminum, but this a budget skiff.


Get the one I got then you cant beat the price.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! I highly suggest you through bolt the outboard if you don't want to lose it somewhere in the bay. I know plenty of guys who's 25hp's have decided to jump off the transom and into the depths of the bay due to not being through bolted.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

paint it black said:


> Looks great! I highly suggest you through bolt the outboard if you don't want to lose it somewhere in the bay. I know plenty of guys who's 25hp's have decided to jump off the transom and into the depths of the bay due to not being through bolted.


Yes I still have a few minor things to do to it before it hits the water this weekend. Bolt motor, install push pole holders, add battery and install turnbuckle to front for the casting platform. Already did fluid changing on the motor and the plugs.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well unfortunately work has kept me from finishing the things I need to get it on the water but I am working half day tomorrow and will be on the water Sunday with pics to follow. Can't wait to be grabbing the tiller with one hand and the grab bar with the other.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice can't wait to see how well it performs and how you like it?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well I guess the 4 th will be the day momma wanted to hang out on the river today so I had to take out the action craft. Gotta keep momma happy though that's the way it goes. Plus I am going solo on the 4 th.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Everything is done ready for the water tomorrow probably won't sleep a wink.


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hope you catch some fish!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Austin98 said:


> Hope you catch some fish!!!


Yeah me too just glad to finally be able to take it out.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

First impression of the boat it's tippy jk I fished many years from a 15 gheenoe highsider. I love the shadowcast everything I could ask for and then some runs stupid shallow with the tunnel and ate up chop better than I expected today. Ran all around pine island can't believe how easy it poles I am so glad I had it built and can tell anyone on the fence it's a quality microskiff at a reasonable price. Didn't have any luck fishing had 2 reds follow but no takers forgot how hard it was holding a push pole between your legs standing on a yeti casting to redfish so close to the boat. Looking forward to some fly fishing off of it here in the near future.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Decided to leave out battery for now to keep down on the weight pull starting the engine was pretty easy. I picked my uncle up from the ramp around lunch time and let him drive after we left and he couldn't get over the ride and when he jumped on the yeti and started poling he was like one handed unbelievable but he really freaked when I told him to cross the bar and he looked back and said wow no mud unbelievable.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice rig! Look up pole mate (http://www.floridabackcountry.com/polemate.php), been a game changer for me. Allows you to comfortably fish off the platform or cooler when you're solo, or sneak some casts in when the angler up front isn't cutting it!


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Looking good! Do you think it has any need for trim tabs? Also what are your thoughts on the cooler caddy vs. tiller console? I've been considering building one and I was thinking maybe do tiller console to have a little more storage and then mount a yeti in front of it for a seat/cooler?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

ZaneD said:


> Looking good! Do you think it has any need for trim tabs? Also what are your thoughts on the cooler caddy vs. tiller console? I've been considering building one and I was thinking maybe do tiller console to have a little more storage and then mount a yeti in front of it for a seat/cooler?


Definitely no need for tabs storage wise there is plenty for me under the front deck and back hatch so I saw no need for the mini grab bar console but definitely wouldn't get the boat without some kind of grab bar as it will yank you out of the boat if you turn real sharp. I would build one all over again quality product for a fair price mind you it's a micro skiff though and is a little tippy but nothing you can't get use to. If you are close to Sw Florida I would be


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Definitely no need for tabs storage wise there is plenty for me under the front deck and back hatch so I saw no need for the mini grab bar console but definitely wouldn't get the boat without some kind of grab bar as it will yank you out of the boat if you turn real sharp. I would build one all over again quality product for a fair price mind you it's a micro skiff though and is a little tippy but nothing you can't get use to. If you are close to Sw Florida I would be


More than happy to take you out for a wet test.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

EasternGlow said:


> Nice rig! Look up pole mate (http://www.floridabackcountry.com/polemate.php), been a game changer for me. Allows you to comfortably fish off the platform or cooler when you're solo, or sneak some casts in when the angler up front isn't cutting it!


Yes I already contempted one of them or something similar.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

EasternGlow said:


> Nice rig! Look up pole mate (http://www.floridabackcountry.com/polemate.php), been a game changer for me. Allows you to comfortably fish off the platform or cooler when you're solo, or sneak some casts in when the angler up front isn't cutting it!


Anytide makes one of these, too. Very similar design - I've had one for a few years and it's awesome.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Added para wrap to grab bar and a tackle web also hopefully going to Everglades city Saturday more water pic's to come














.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Love that color. Congrats on the new ride, BC16!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zika said:


> Love that color. Congrats on the new ride, BC16!


Thanks I always wanted a fightng lady yellow skiff always had gray time for a change.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

A few more pics


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I bought this boat as my camp/ light tackle fly fishing boat and put it to the camping test this weekend at hog key in the 10,000 islands. The boat exceeded all my expectations for a back water shallow water machine here are some pics of it loaded down for the trip. Easily jumped up with all my gear and a 60 qt cooler full of ice and food.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I bought this boat as my camp/ light tackle fly fishing boat and put it to the camping test this weekend at hog key in the 10,000 islands. The boat exceeded all my expectations for a back water shallow water machine here are some pics of it loaded down for the trip. Easily jumped up with all my gear and a 60 qt cooler full of ice and food.


How was the water quality down there?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Battfisher said:


> How was the water quality down there?


Clean along the beach alot of trees in the water and some vertical channel marker's coming out of Port of the Isles. Water was really moving so the backcountry water was pretty muddied up I only fished a little did more running and looking at the damage gonna go back after Christmas and for a few extra days and going to fish hard. I really was more interested in seeing the devestation mangroves that were leaf less.


----------

